

Ask HN: How do I ask a company why they are taking so long to get back to me? - ntkachov

I interviewed with a company about 3 weeks ago and at the time they told me they would respond in roughly 1-2 weeks. These were on campus interviews and there were two interviewers, A and B. Half the people had A, the other half had B. I was in B's group. After about two weeks I started talking to people if they had gotten a response back. Everyone in A's group go a response. No one from B's group go a response.&#60;p&#62;tl;dr Its been 3 weeks how do I ask them when I can expect to hear from them.
======
bdfh42
You don't. You ring them and say you had an interview with B (plus date,
location etc.). Say you understand that it takes time to reach the right
decision but that you wonder if there is anything you can contribute or expand
upon that would help them make up their mind in your case.

Cant hurt and might tip the balance.

------
mikeleeorg
It's possible the company is going through A's group first, then will get to
B's group later. Some companies, and teams, unfortunately get so busy that
they aren't able to respond in a timely manner.

The other scenario is probably one you're worried about - that B dropped the
ball somehow and none of his interviews are being considered.

You can try emailing B with a generic probe, then emailing another person
within this company's recruiting team a few days later (assuming you have the
contact info of another person).

A generic probe:

"It was a pleasure speaking with you on $INTERVIEW_DATE. I'm excited about the
possibility of being a part of $COMPANY_NAME and eagerly await your response.
If you have any additional questions, please don't hesitate to ask. Thanks."

------
achompas
It's perfectly normal to want some closure, so don't think you're stepping on
anyone's toes. Your plans are important too! Something like this would work:

"Hey there,

I interviewed with B three weeks ago and was told to expect a response within
1-2 weeks. I'm still interested in working for XX, and I'm wondering if you
were also interested in moving forward to any subsequent interviewing steps.

(close with a nice pleasantry, thank them for their time)"

Be polite, brief, and straightforward, and you're more likely to get an
answer.

------
hacker007
I had to follow up with a company a few days ago. This is what I wrote. They
got back to me in a few hours.

Dear <name>,

Thank you again for the opportunity to speak with you regarding the <position
name> position on <date you interviewed>.

From our conversation, I had hoped to hear back regarding the next step of the
interview process. I am excited about this position and would appreciate
knowing if I have been selected for the next step.

I understand you are busy. Thank you for your time,

<your name>

------
krausejj
Write to B. Ask him if he's made any decisions and re-iterate your interest.
Treat it as another cover letter - another (very brief) chance to tell him/her
why you're a great fit. Good luck!

------
petervandijck
Yes, follow up.

People get busy, they forget. Nothing wrong with reminding them.

------
devs1010
write a letter / email once to them and then move on, if you hear back, great,
but there's no sense in waiting around for a company to get back to you when
you can keep applying to other opportunities

------
ew
Man up and phone them. From the sounds of it, however, it appears that you
didn't get the job.

~~~
achompas
Not necessarily the case, especially if the interviewers are engineers or
engineering managers at a startup. IME, they're usually overloaded with work.

~~~
atomicdog
I would say 3 weeks could reasonably be described as "roughly 1-2 weeks", but
another week would be pushing it. Either way OP should assume the worse and
constantly be looking for other jobs in the meantime.

